# Illegals Set Up Camp On Nancy Pelosi's Yard !!! Via Laura Loomer !



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

*This is just beyond Great !*


*




*

*And Look Who They are bringing ATTENTION TOO !!!!*


*




*


*This is how WE Conservatives WILL WIN !*

*Take it STRAIGHT to THEIR Homes !!!!*

*Nancy Pelosi can call the Cops all she wants, I'll *
*bet this takes off like a " Manufacturd California "*
*Wildfire....!!!*

*This should be done at every single California Democratic House of Representatives home until POTUS gets the WALL !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

You aren't a conservative.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a conservative.


*I yam....I yam.....now what are you.*
*Other than a distributor of Rodent Poo....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I yam....I yam.....now what are you.*
> *Other than a distributor of Rodent Poo....*


You are a traitor to the USA.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a traitor to the USA.



*Awww now ....Son...Why ya gotta disrespect me like that.*
*You full well know I yam the Patriot and yur side are cocksak*
*full of the Treasonous type.....*


----------

